# Fox Soccer Channel in HD (When on Dish?)



## johnstred (Aug 8, 2005)

FSC is launching in HD in January: http://msn.foxsports.com/foxsoccer/europe. Any ideas when Dish will add this HD channel? Knowing well their speed on adding new HD, this may be a long wait....


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

johnstred said:


> FSC is launching in HD in January: http://msn.foxsports.com/foxsoccer/europe. Any ideas when Dish will add this HD channel? Knowing well their speed on adding new HD, this may be a long wait....


Maybe in March. They're adding 30 HD channels in March, or so they say.


----------



## baggio16 (Feb 6, 2007)

With how poor the picture quality is on the standard definition channel, I hope it's sooner than later.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> Maybe in March. They're adding 30 HD channels in March, or so they say.


You've mentioned this before, and I'll ask again...how? Did a new sat secretly shoot up?


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

after seeing the ESPN games in HD this year from across the pond, hurry the feck up!


----------



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

The sooner the better- The most supported sports club on the planet in HD !! (Manchester United) !

Wonder what will happen to Setanta USA after this year??

ID love to see GOL TV back too


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

PBowie said:


> The sooner the better- The most supported sports club on the planet in HD !! (Manchester United) !
> 
> Wonder what will happen to Setanta USA after this year??
> 
> ID love to see GOL TV back too


I would pay for Setanta yr round if it was in HD.


----------



## siwsiw (Aug 15, 2007)

Use this link to request the channel after entering your zip code and provider.

http://foxsoccer.channelfinder.net/start-v2.asp


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

Setanta US might not even last to the end of this week.


----------



## AlexT (Apr 24, 2007)

For what it's worth (and I certainly don't have any updates on a timeline for any changes/additions to Dish Network's offerings to subscribers), below is a portion of the transcript of my chat with an online rep from yesterday. I had initially asked if Dish Network had plans to offer FSCHD, and if FSCHD would be included as part of the dishHD Absolute package.


*(03) Dish Online Chat Rep:* We are planning for that. 
*(03) Dish Online Chat Rep:* As of now, we don't have updates on that. 
*(03) Dish Online Chat Rep:* You can e-mail us at [email protected] for any feedback and customer service issues. 
*(03) Dish Online Chat Rep:* As you are a valued customer, I can place a request on your behalf. 
*Me:* Planning for FSC-HD, or planning for FSC-HD as part of the dishHD Absolute package? 
*(03) Dish Online Chat Rep:* Planning for FSC -HD as part of dishHD Absolute pack.

The _clear_ answer seems to be that Dish Network is "Planning for FSC -HD as part of dishHD Absolute pack." 
Again, take this info for what it is worth - as certainly this documented conversation could be meaningless, uninformed or subject to change.

Any other Dish subscribers are of course welcome to instigate a similar online chat to see what else can or cannot be learned about FSCHD coming to Dish Network.


----------



## jorossian (Jan 21, 2007)

Any news on this? Anyone?

This is VERY important to me. I hope dish doesn't drop the ball on this being such a big provider to international clients.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

jorossian said:


> Any news on this? Anyone?
> 
> This is VERY important to me. I hope dish doesn't drop the ball on this being such a big provider to international clients.


We can all just hope and wait that soon, really means SOON, as before the start of the world cup, at the Latest.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

Hopefully, we will get the Fox Soccer Plus channel also that is launching on March 1.


----------



## siwsiw (Aug 15, 2007)

FSC in HD is available in Dishnetwork as of yesterday. They just need to flip the switch so they can pass it to their customers.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

siwsiw said:


> FSC in HD is available in Dishnetwork as of yesterday. They just need to flip the switch so they can pass it to their customers.


NOW that is really good news.


----------



## renpar61 (Aug 5, 2006)

Does this mean we will be able to watch Sunday's Serie A games in HD?


----------



## janko (Mar 15, 2008)

As you can all see,FSC already started their HD,the logo on the right corner is there,now as far as i know,channel is beeing tested
(on Dish),it means its uplinked and i hope they are gonna turn it on soon..
And if i understand,Setanta will be replaced by new FSC+ HD channel on march and the first day there will be 6 games from 4 different leagues all in HD on this channel.We have to wait and see,but is should be a good year for us soccer fans...


----------



## jorossian (Jan 21, 2007)

renpar61 said:


> Does this mean we will be able to watch Sunday's Serie A games in HD?


This is my main goal as well. If so, such a shame we missed, by one week, the opportunity to see the Inter Milan/A.C. Milan showdown.

I love Serie A. Forza Juve, Forza Palermo. Although I still love to watch AC Milan (as they currently play the most attractive football in Seria A), hate in Inter (filthy thieves!  but respect to Zanetti - true class), and love Fiorentina, Roma, Udinese, Napoli, Genoa, the new Super Bari, Sampdoria, Parma etc.

No league, IMO has a stronger mid and bottom table. Sure every league will have it's top 3 or 4 who buy every money player available, but the Serie A has an exceptionally talented lower tier that with no real pushovers. Serie B is a great league as well. They need to fix the fan violence and get rid of publicly owned stadiums to move into the new millenium and once again rise above Spain and England for the cash power to sign the top players like Messi and Ibra - they can keep Christano Ronaldo... pansy. I'd love to see my 2 favorite players playing in Italy within the next 2 years. Messi and Ribery. If rumors are correct, Ribery is close. I can just imagine Messi taking over the legend of Maradona at Napoli someday...


----------



## renpar61 (Aug 5, 2006)

jorossian said:


> This is my main goal as well. If so, such a shame we missed, by one week, the opportunity to see the Inter Milan/A.C. Milan showdown.
> 
> I love Serie A. Forza Juve, Forza Palermo. Although I still love to watch AC Milan (as they currently play the most attractive football in Seria A), hate in Inter (filthy thieves!  but respect to Zanetti - true class), and love Fiorentina, Roma, Udinese, Napoli, Genoa, the new Super Bari, Sampdoria, Parma etc.
> 
> No league, IMO has a stronger mid and bottom table. Sure every league will have it's top 3 or 4 who buy every money player available, but the Serie A has an exceptionally talented lower tier that with no real pushovers. Serie B is a great league as well. They need to fix the fan violence and get rid of publicly owned stadiums to move into the new millenium and once again rise above Spain and England for the cash power to sign the top players like Messi and Ibra - they can keep Christano Ronaldo... pansy. I'd love to see my 2 favorite players playing in Italy within the next 2 years. Messi and Ribery. If rumors are correct, Ribery is close. I can just imagine Messi taking over the legend of Maradona at Napoli someday...


Love your post! 

Big AC Milan fan here, my whole family has been AC Milan for generations, I used to have season tickets when I lived in Milan (Sacchi era). Therefore I could not agree with you more about the hated Inter.

I would love to see Messi and Ribery play in Italy too, but it's never going to happen: not enough cash on Italian teams pockets.

I want FSC HD so bad! I will cross my fingers and do a little dance :grin:, hope to see Milan vs. Livorno in HD tomorrow morning.

It would be great if Dish picked up GolTV as well, I don't want to miss a game. 
Dish, can you hear me now?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Watching Sky Sports news, really happy with the forcasted Rugby games as well.
come on FSC HD.


----------



## renpar61 (Aug 5, 2006)

So I'm watching AC Milan game, FSC says "you are watching in HD". It's not. Obviously Dish hasn't flicked the switch yet...


----------



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

Keep seeing the ads on FSC for Foxsoccerplus...

the Glorious Manchester United in HD- its what life is all about !

Cmon Dish- dont make us wait like you usually do ! lets's get this one turned on ASAP !




(Best,Law,Charlton-the trinity- the most potent strike force the world has ever seen)


----------



## jesterstear (Jan 31, 2010)

is this it? Is this all we can expect from Dish? An HD broadcast piped through an SD channel!!! WTF!!!!


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

jesterstear said:


> is this it? Is this all we can expect from Dish? An HD broadcast piped through an SD channel!!! WTF!!!!


Well they haven't flipped the switch yet, so you are getting SD via SD. Just finished watching Arsnel lose to Woman U, they keep saying HD, but its not. Pretty little blackout bars makes you wonder whats going on in the backroom, at Dish though, as it like it should be ready for Primetime. Checked the 9k's and no FSC up there yet, so right now no HD for FSC. 
Looks like one of those sneak launchs we will all start getting BBC and FSC midday one day this week, they have done this before.


----------



## AlexT (Apr 24, 2007)

http://foxsoccer.channelfinder.net/start-v2.asp

On *Feb 10th* FSC HD will be added to Dish Network's Top 250 and above on channels 149 and 877, according to the link above.


----------



## janko (Mar 15, 2008)

:hurah:Great news!!!


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

*YES*
I would be doing handstands and backflips if I could. This is great news.
Was thrown when I went to the website, as it looked more like the request, but after putting in Zip and provider the it should the info, thiis *GREAT* to see.

The site might change, but I did notice that when you select, Time Warner, Direct, and U-Verse, it has the request info page. Looks like Dish was 1st on a sports package for a change.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Well,
1st game available in HD, isn't a great one, but I will watch it anyways.

Woman U vs Aston Villa.


----------



## jorossian (Jan 21, 2007)

Woo hoo!

Friday 2/12
AC Milan vs Udinese 

Saturday 2/13
Sampdoria vs Fiorentina 
Roma vs Palermo 

Sunday 2/14
Juventus vs Genoa 
Inter vs Napoli 

Hope they're all HD


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

That's not what the site is saying! It says that FSC is available in 149 which is the SD channel and that they are working to bring the HD version!


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Strange, very Strange, earlier it showed Dish as HD with the Feb 10 launch Date.
I tried to do a copy paste and it wouldn't let me, didn't take a shot of the webpage as
I was to happy. Did check out Direct, TW and Uverse, and the all showed it was work in progress type of thing, but Dish showed Feb 10th. Just like the other person posted.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Maybe Dish just wants to reserve its announcement for a big splash of some kind.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

jorossian said:


> I love Serie A.


You have my condolences.



On a serious note, I wonder if the Fox Soccer Plus addition to DISH lineup will be automatically tied to this change as well (whenver it happens).


----------



## jorossian (Jan 21, 2007)

No condolences needed. We all have our favorite flavor. I enjoy my games immensely. The EPL in whole isn't as attractive to me. I do enjoy watching the EPL's top 4 just as I do all of the great European leagues (especially Spain and Germany), however Serie A is the league I love from top to bottom and grew up following from childhood (thanks to my dad).


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

jorossian said:


> No condolences needed. We all have our favorite flavor. I enjoy my games immensely. The EPL in whole isn't as attractive to me. I do enjoy watching the EPL's top 4 just as I do all of the great European leagues (especially Spain and Germany), however Serie A is the league I love from top to bottom and grew up following thanks to my dad.


Come on, I was only keeeeeeeeding!!! My favourite leagues happen to be La Liga and Bundesliga anyway.


----------



## janko (Mar 15, 2008)

phrelin said:


> Maybe Dish just wants to reserve its announcement for a big splash of some kind.


I think you are right...becouse they changed that site...


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

janko said:


> I think you are right...becouse they changed that site...


yes they changed it. See the difference between selecting Dish vs a Different carrier in your area. Screens are different Dish has no REQUEST, all others do.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

koji68 said:


> That's not what the site is saying! It says that FSC is available in 149 which is the SD channel and that they are working to bring the HD version!
> 
> View attachment 21205


If it is like all the other HD channels the HD will be mapped to the same channel number as the SD. There will be a 149 and a 149 HD. That's so as to not confuse us old guys with different numbers


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

olguy said:


> If it is like all the other HD channels the HD will be mapped to the same channel number as the SD. There will be a 149 and a 149 HD. That's so as to not confuse us old guys with different numbers


The mapdown channels are Great, granted some don't use them at all. I prefer the Mapdowns.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

GrumpyBear said:


> yes they changed it. See the difference between selecting Dish vs a Different carrier in your area. Screens are different Dish has no REQUEST, all others do.


Good catch. Hopefully FSC just jumped the gun and it is coming soon anyway.

As for the mapdown, yes there should be one as the other HDs we already have but the 877 channel is currently used for Dish Latino customers so the actual channel for the HD version should be a different number.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

koji68 said:


> Good catch. Hopefully FSC just jumped the gun and it is coming soon anyway.
> 
> As for the mapdown, yes there should be one as the other HDs we already have but the 877 channel is currently used for Dish Latino customers so the actual channel for the HD version should be a different number.


It was driving me nutz. Yesterday morning when I checked it showed the Feb 10th date, no channel # though. Checked the other profiders and it showed the request portion. Then something changed, and you posted your picture(wish I had done a printscreen) Kept looking at the Dish page and it looked different, compared to the others still. Thats when I noticed the request was missing.


----------



## janko (Mar 15, 2008)

You could get this yesterday...


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

It was there yesterday, saw it with my own eyes. Looks like maybe Fox jumped the gun?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

janko said:


> You could get this yesterday...


THATS what I saw, tried to do a copy paste, is a PDF couldn't, was just to happy to think about doing a print screen. Went and checked all the other providers, to see if I had bragging rights with my Nieghbors.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

janko said:


> :hurah:Great news!!!


I'm glad for you Soccer fans, but I'm not one..


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> I'm glad for you Soccer fans, but I'm not one..


Well thank you, sorry your not one. I just hope I will be really happy on the 10th still


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Paul Secic said:


> I'm glad for you Soccer fans, but I'm not one..


Well, thanks for that information!!!


----------



## jesterstear (Jan 31, 2010)

just had a chat with Dish cutomer service. They are claiming that they still have no idea when FSC wil be available in HD.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

jesterstear said:


> just had a chat with Dish cutomer service. They are claiming that they still have no idea when FSC wil be available in HD.


Why would you think they would? They don't tell anybody anything until AFTER it happens. 
You haven't been around Dish very long then. I do believe that the majority of Launches have been SURPRISE, here they are, they are live and enjoy them. Heck when FX, Speed and some others went live, lots of people had no idea. Dish didn't say anything, and some missed out on that group of 5 Channels, for weeks and months, and need a re-authorization hit to view them.


----------



## jesterstear (Jan 31, 2010)

GrumpyBear said:


> Why would you think they would? They don't tell anybody anything until AFTER it happens.
> You haven't been around Dish very long then. I do believe that the majority of Launches have been SURPRISE, here they are, they are live and enjoy them. Heck when FX, Speed and some others went live, lots of people had no idea. Dish didn't say anything, and some missed out on that group of 5 Channels, for weeks and months, and need a re-authorization hit to view them.


you have fx in HD?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

jesterstear said:


> you have fx in HD?


Yes, FX is Dish Channel 136, and I do have it in HD.


----------



## jesterstear (Jan 31, 2010)

GrumpyBear said:


> Yes, FX is Dish Channel 136, and I do have it in HD.


i ha dthe wife call. had to reprogram my box to get fx in hd


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

jesterstear said:


> i ha dthe wife call. had to reprogram my box to get fx in hd


You just picked up a few other channels in HD then. FX, Speed, MSNBC, will now be in HD too. I think maybe one or two others as well. It was last April or May when those channels went HD.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> You just picked up a few other channels in HD then. FX, Speed, MSNBC, will now be in HD too. I think maybe one or two others as well. It was last April or May when those channels went HD.


It's surprising how ineffective that roll out was. See THEY ARE ON!!!! (Speed, Logo, Ftv, Fx, Mav) .


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

phrelin said:


> It's surprising how ineffective that roll out was. See THEY ARE ON!!!! (Speed, Logo, Ftv, Fx, Mav) .


Yep, that one was screwy.

I remember when Sci Fi and USA and others went online. Everyday people were checking and then mid day oneday they came on, all sorts of people trying to post 1st, and Dish never announced a THING.


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

My source confirmed with me that Fox Soccer Channel HD should be launched tomorrow, 02-10-10, around 5pm eastern time.


----------



## janko (Mar 15, 2008)

I hope it will be before 1 pm,so we can see Aston Villa-Manchester U in HD...


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

janko said:


> I hope it will be before 1 pm,so we can see Aston Villa-Manchester U in HD...


Don't count on it. They are known to wait till after a special event is over before they turn the channel on.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

MSoper72 said:


> Don't count on it. They are known to wait till after a special event is over before they turn the channel on.


Aston Villa vs Woman U isn't a special event, just 1st game of the day on FSC. If we have to wait for the Wolverhampton vs Tottenham, so be it. Will catch the rebroadcast of Aston Villa vs Woman U at 5pm instead. Will be worth wait, and i will avoid the score if possible.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

GrumpyBear said:


> Woman U


Oh come on, quit with it! It's getting tiresome....


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Chandu said:


> Oh come on, quit with it! It's getting tiresome....


You know, I didn't even notice I was doing it. Its how I refer to them and I type as I think. It just comes Naturally. :lol::lol:

I will try proof read in the future, not promising anything though.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

FSC is in HD right now. Looks like we will see Aston Villa game at 1130. So much for the 5pm Eastern time launch.
It looks great too.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Game looks pretty good. Close ups and slow mo are great. Entire field View could use some improvement, but still looking good.


----------



## jesterstear (Jan 31, 2010)

i'm not getting it. GODDAMNIT!!!!


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

jesterstear said:


> i'm not getting it. GODDAMNIT!!!!


Do a check switch and force an update.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> Do a check switch and force an update.


Assuming he's not a 110/119/61.5 customer it should work.


----------



## jesterstear (Jan 31, 2010)

GrumpyBear said:


> Do a check switch and force an update.


do a what?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

jesterstear said:


> do a what?


Menu, 6, 1, 1, Check Switch, Test. It will do a test. Then you back your way back out through menus and it will do a satellite thing and then download a menu update.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Assuming he's not a 110/119/61.5 customer it should work.


That was the next question, were is he located. That was nice of you to walk him through the Menu.

I am so happy with BBCA and FSC, I just can't stand it. This is better than the USA, SCiFi launch day.
9 NEW HD Channels :hurah::hurah:


----------



## jesterstear (Jan 31, 2010)

phrelin said:


> Menu, 6, 1, 1, Check Switch, Test. It will do a test. Then you back your way back out through menus and it will do a satellite thing and then download a menu update.


i did it it ssays i am a 119/110/ 61.5 is that bad? my 149 channel should have the HD on it if it was in hd right?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

jesterstear said:


> i did it it ssays i am a 119/110/ 61.5 is that bad? my 149 channel should have the HD on it if it was in hd right?


Somebody will correct me I am sure, but I think you need to call Dish and see about getting a setup for your Eastern ARC.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

jesterstear said:


> i did it it ssays i am a 119/110/ 61.5 is that bad? my 149 channel should have the HD on it if it was in hd right?


You _may_ have two choices. If you're HD locals are on 110° or 119° and you have a clear line of sight (LOS) to 129° then the wing dish could be aimed at 129°. If you are really an Eastern Arc customer, you should call Dish and have them install a new 1000.4 dish aimed at 61.5°, 72.7° and 77°.

It would help to know where you are located.


----------



## jesterstear (Jan 31, 2010)

just chatted with Dish. I need a whole new dish update. They will be here Friday morning. $99


----------



## jesterstear (Jan 31, 2010)

phrelin said:


> You _may_ have two choices. If you're HD locals are on 110° or 119° and you have a clear line of sight (LOS) to 129° then the wing dish could be aimed at 129°. If you are really an Eastern Arc customer, you should call Dish and have them install a new 1000.4 dish aimed at 61.5°, 72.7° and 77°.
> 
> It would help to know where you are located.


North east PA.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

jesterstear said:


> North east PA.


Ok, so no choice but Eastern Arc. For future use, you can use the Echostar Knowledge Base web site to learn all you ever didn't want to know about satellite location issues and equipment. Glad they can get out there this week.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

I am sorry some that want this channel can't see it yet.

FSC will be worth the effort, 2 games so far and they have been GREAT, what a difference.
Looking forward now to the AC Milan Vs Udinees game on Friday now. I could record a different game Thursday, but I already watched the Palermo Vs Parma game.


----------



## jesterstear (Jan 31, 2010)

GrumpyBear said:


> I am sorry some that want this channel can't see it yet.
> 
> FSC will be worth the effort, 2 games so far and they have been GREAT, what a difference.
> Looking forward now to the AC Milan Vs Udinees game on Friday now. I could record a different game Thursday, but I already watched the Palermo Vs Parma game.


i am a milan fan so i'm hoping dish gets here and gets done before the game.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

jesterstear said:


> i am a milan fan so i'm hoping dish gets here and gets done before the game.


well game is at 1130 Pacific time so thats 130 your time? Make that an early appointment for them. Do you have the Home protection plan?


----------



## jesterstear (Jan 31, 2010)

GrumpyBear said:


> well game is at 1130 Pacific time so thats 130 your time? Make that an early appointment for them. Do you have the Home protection plan?


they will be at the house between 8 and noon. i have my plan through my phone company. Frontier si i dont know if we have a home protection plan.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

GrumpyBear said:


> Game looks pretty good. Close ups and slow mo are great. Entire field View could use some improvement, but still looking good.


I turned it on for the heck of it and I was impressed!


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> I turned it on for the heck of it and I was impressed!


I will sit down and chat with you day and explain the game, you will enjoy it more that way.

I am watching the Palermo vs Parma game right now, I DVR'd the game the other day, to use as a comparison.
Man this is NITE and Frickken Day. Not just the video quality, but the audio quality is something else.
The slow mo of the non Called foul, by Parama Clearly shows it was not only a foul but could have been a Yellow with his cleat up lead in.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Closing this topic, since the channel is now in HD and up on Dish.

If any new information regarding this channel warrants further discussion, someone can start a new thread on the new topic._


----------

